# fake boobs vs real



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

*fake boobs or real*​
fake5513.19%real20849.88%i dont care a boob is a boob13532.37%what the fhuck is a boob?194.56%


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

which is better


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

real ones fake ones......they all taste the same


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

you cant beat a nice handfull of real pert t!tties


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

lol its all even at the moment


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread needs some pics?


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

a boob is a boob I dont care big small real fake also if boobs arnt present then it's a good chance its a man even if it looks like a girl  .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Real, I dont like the hardness of fake, they look pretty but I dont mind a bit of a saggy boob as long as the woman feels sexy.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

theres only one rule when it comes to boobs.......the boobs must stick out further than the belly. then its all good


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

n987 what is that in your siggy?

A bodybuider and what?


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of massive boobs. My tart is a D, and that's more than enough for me. I like the shape of real boobs though, most fake boobs look like they've just been stuck on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Fake.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Con said:


> Fake.


I think we all knew that you were going to pick fake Con... :lol:

Hope all is well buddy


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Not all fake boobs do. My girlfriend got a boob job 3 years ago and it wa the best thing she ever did she says.

I am not a fan of the fake boobs that dont move and just look like a tennis ball on the chest though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

marc5180 said:


> Not all fake boobs do. My girlfriend got a boob job 3 years ago and it wa the best thing she ever did she says.
> 
> I am not a fan of the fake boobs that dont move and just look like a tennis ball on the chest though.


 If they come out only as big as a tennis ball i would be highly annoyed!


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> n987 what is that in your siggy?
> 
> A bodybuider and what?


 both pics are of Glenn Ross = Britains strongest man.

Nice boobs is nice boobs, don't care what their made of


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

hackskii said:


> n987 what is that in your siggy?
> 
> A bodybuider and what?


its glenn ross as a bodybuilder before he went into strongman and a pic of him as he is now as a strongman. was bored one day and had a play with the siggy thing and ended up with that. dunno how to resize it or anything lol


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I gotta try some fakes lol...Purely for research of course ;-D


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd love to have an implant though you know...

Not put in me like, just so I can lash it on my bedside cabinet and use it like a stress ball. I could also put it in bed with me, close my eyes and feel it while I pull my pudding, and pretend I've got a girl with a fake boob laying next to me. I could also lay on my hand to make it numb, and pull away and pretend it's the girl with a fake boob doing the pulling.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweetchuck said:


> both pics are of Glenn Ross = Britains strongest man.
> 
> Nice boobs is nice boobs, don't care what their made of


That is quite a shocking transformation... And not a good one at that


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Mr G said:


> I'd love to have an implant though you know...
> 
> Not put in me like, just so I can lash it on my bedside cabinet and use it like a stress ball. I could also put it in bed with me, close my eyes and feel it while I pull my pudding, and pretend I've got a girl with a fake boob laying next to me. I could also lay on my hand to make it numb, and pull away and pretend it's the girl with a fake boob doing the pulling.


Or you could get a girlfriend


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

real boobs much nicer they wobble and everthing they proper move fake tits dont have the same effected.......they dont look fleshy never felt a fake tit so wouldnt know how it felt?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Real, I dont like the hardness of fake, they look pretty but I dont mind a bit of a saggy boob as long as the woman feels sexy.


hit it on the head hacksii..they look hard fake uns


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

marc5180 said:


> Or you could get a girlfriend


Get my bird to pull my plonker?

The last time that willingly happened, I was on the 6 month waiting list to go to the moon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Personally I like both. I like fake ones that are done well. Have experienced some bad ones that have felt hard and rippled. That being said I have experienced some fake ones that felt soft and great. From an appearance standpoint I would choose fake 8 times out of 10. But there is always that 2 out of 10 that are real and look good...


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Real boobs on a girlfriend but if its just a [email protected] then who cares


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Mr G said:


> Get my bird to pull my plonker?
> 
> The last time that willingly happened, I was on the 6 month waiting list to go to the moon.


fair play :lol:


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Fake are pretty F in amazing

picture for you :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I just like boobs full stop, Though I am really liking big natural ones at the mo


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

The Bam said:


> Fake are pretty F in amazing
> 
> picture for you :thumb:


but they just aint tits? just swollen water balloons looks minging


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

who cares man...titties,boobs,breasts...all good to me even the chicken breast variety...as long as they aint man boobs,its all good!!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

ah damn, someone already clicked option 4  lol, na, real is always best, just as long as they aint saggy, too big, or like dinner plates for nipples :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Not fussed either way but one look at Briar's and I have to pick my jaw off the floor


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

real fake dont matter think it all boils down to size of boobs compared to size of the girl if you know what i mean small lass with good figure with boobs that are in proportion with her body looks ace small lass with two massive football like boobs that just sit there and dont move just dont look right


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mr G said:


> Get my bird to pull my plonker?
> 
> The last time that willingly happened, I was on the 6 month waiting list to go to the moon.




Get a new bird then......... :lol:


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

real... I like the way they move


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm interesting comments


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Get a new bird then......... :lol:


How you doing.... Sweet thing.....

:whistling:

h34r:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mr G said:


> How you doing.... Sweet thing.....
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> h34r:


Lol but mine are real......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr G said:


> most fake boobs look like they've just been stuck on.


not if they are done right!!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Lol but mine are real......


I prefer them real though, so it's all good.... Ha ha!

The implant is just to carry about "in case of an emergency"....

I best stop typing like this, if she catches wind of this, I'm knackered!


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> \
> 
> not if they are done right!!


Come on... I live in Liverpool (<---- That's a lie, Kirkby isn't Liverpool) not L.A. Ha ha ha!

By ours, people just about have enough money for a sausage dinner, never mind a proper boob job!! Ha ha!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Not fussed either way but one look at Briar's and I have to pick my jaw off the floor


 :lol: :lol:

See im 200% glad i payed extra money for the best doctor i could find cause mine feel amazing, dont look or feel hard and fake and sit just perfect!! I have had so many people not think they were fake, just assumed i had natural big boobies!!

BIG UPS :thumb: for the fake boobies


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

plym30 said:


> This thread needs some pics?


LOLOL


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

i dont think it really matter but big real ones beat big fake


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

FAKE AS FCUK!!! :bounce:

All day long! As long as they are done well and aint mahoosive!! :lol:


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2009)

fake are great!!! :bounce: I'd have some, but they'ed get in the way when training as I'd have them out all the time


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

FAKE :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Gains said:


> Not a fan of fake boobs at all. In fact if I started seeing a girl who had them it'd really put me off her.


Send her over to me then... I Love a well done pair of fakies!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Who cares whether they are fake or not, I agree with scott, if it's a boob on a woman who gies a flying fcuk!

But I also agree with plym30, this thread needs pics!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Boobs.. hehe


----------



## one-more-rep (Mar 8, 2009)

boobs....? they must be the small fleshy things on top of my pecs that keep getting smaller. Reminds me of testicles haa guys ;-}


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I love boobies.  They make me happy, I dont care if they are fake as long as they look real and in proportion to the rest of a womans body (D would like perfect on most average slim women  )


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

These boobs are too big for this woman in my opinion. I still like them though, because I LOVE BOOBS!!!! There's nothing better than a good ass aswel :thumb:


----------



## one-more-rep (Mar 8, 2009)

I vote. real, just like the pair above. Need to do some serious bench pressing to get em that big.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

as long as there big and get in the way


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

FAKE!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> See im 200% glad i payed extra money for the best doctor i could find cause mine feel amazing, dont look or feel hard and fake and sit just perfect!! I have had so many people not think they were fake, just assumed i had natural big boobies!!
> 
> BIG UPS :thumb: for the fake boobies


I think we will need a second opinion on this one.

When you make it to the states this year Briar, I would like to varify this to be true, just for the sake of arguement ok? :innocent:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont care as long as the woman looks good!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Obviously I'm going to vote real...not that I've ever felt a fake one lol


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

deffoo need more pictures


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i dont give a feck boobs are boobs

here ya go, not the best pic but will do


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

wow very nicee are they yours?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yup :thumb:


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

woooooww i wish i had a pair  and they seem to sit nice .. may i ask a size?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hobbit JT said:


> These boobs are too big for this woman in my opinion. I still like them though, because I LOVE BOOBS!!!! There's nothing better than a good ass aswel :thumb:


No mate, you are wrong. They are spot on


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

must_try_harder said:


> woooooww i wish i had a pair  and they seem to sit nice .. may i ask a size?


Full D


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol and from the real camp.......


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> i dont give a feck boobs are boobs
> 
> here ya go, not the best pic but will do


Aww man that pics not so special now cos I was the only person who saw it before:thumb: But damn!!!! :drool: So are you free if I come down this weekend?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Aww man that pics not so special now cos I was the only person who saw it before:thumb: But damn!!!! :drool: So are you free if I come down this weekend?


 :lol: :lol: :whistling: :lol: :lol:

awwww you saw it first so that still makes it special for ya mwahahahaha


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> awwww you saw it first so that still makes it special for ya mwahahahaha


You didn't answer my question:whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm no comment :innocent: il neither confirm nor deny

i did wonder how long it would take for your boobie radar to go off though!!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

This thread has taken a turn for the better!

Beklet, BC - We need to see some nippage now to decide which is better, real or "enhanced"... :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> hmmmmmmmmm no comment :innocent: il neither confirm nor deny
> 
> i did wonder how long it would take for your boobie radar to go off though!!


Well its the first time i've logged on today and came straight to this thread. You're a tease Briar a damn tease!! :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sylar said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the better!
> 
> Beklet, BC - We need to see some nippage now to decide which is better, real or "enhanced"... :thumb:


And how will that determine??? You keep the same nips whether enhanced or not...and this is in the General section anyway......  :whistling:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Beklet said:


> And how will that determine??? You keep the same nips whether enhanced or not...and this is in the General section anyway......  :whistling:


Good point, best PM instead then.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sylar said:


> Good point, best PM instead then.


Ah God loves a trier........:laugh:


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I still prefer real.....

And...



Beklet said:


> Lol and from the real camp.......
> 
> View attachment 23727


*Print screen - Open paint - Paste - Save as - Added to [email protected] bank*

:whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the better!
> 
> Beklet, BC - We need to see some nippage now to decide which is better, real or "enhanced"... :thumb:


you aint getting no nippage out of me sorry, SOME things need to be left for the special people who get to see them in person :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well its the first time i've logged on today and came straight to this thread. You're a tease Briar a damn tease!! :tongue:


awwww bless, lufs to you mak :tongue:

im no tease just thought i would add to the debate, they are after all fatty breastical tissue and in my case with added silicone :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mr G said:


> I still prefer real.....
> 
> And...
> 
> ...


What's wrong with-

*right click*

*Save Image As...*

:lol:


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

How beautifull are the ladies on this forum! :rockon:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

hotelcalifornia said:


> How beautifull are the ladies on this forum! :rockon:


Thanks


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

lmao yess there are quite something


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

A boobie is a boobie...

Would still love to get mine 'done' tho - would love to have them back how they were before kids! :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

real every tiime


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Check out my new avatar


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

LMAO! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol, I just had to


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Did you say something mate? I cant take my eyes off them


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL epicccc


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm curious as to how many people who say they dont like fake tits have done anything more than look at them, n ot like everyone gets to play with them is it to be fair. You got to play with both, generally prefer ace real ones to fake ones but you get good and bad fake ones just like real ones. My mrs had best tits i ever seen then lost them when she lost her weight then got them done and they look amazing you wouldn't know they were fake unless she said


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Check out my new avatar


 :lol:

Change it back mate, I don't want to be nursing a semi when reading your posts - I like you man, but not that much!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sylar said:


> :lol:
> 
> Change it back mate, I don't want to be nursing a semi when reading your posts - I like you man, but not that much!


***........lol

I might have to change it back or Briar might kill me when she comes to the States.

Either that or kiss me:innocent:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

miles2345 said:


> i'm curious as to how many people who say they dont like fake tits have done anything more than look at them, n ot like everyone gets to play with them is it to be fair. You got to play with both, generally prefer ace real ones to fake ones but you get good and bad fake ones just like real ones. My mrs had best tits i ever seen then lost them when she lost her weight then got them done and they look amazing you wouldn't know they were fake unless she said


I have had a bunch of them......WEll, lets say a few, but when I was growing up they didnt even have implants.


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

boobs are just good you canot hate them


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Check out my new avatar


OMFG............................. NO


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha what has this thread started


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Got to say Real, but the bigger the better. I've just dumped my wife for a younger model and she's has got the biggest real tits I have seen in my life and they are cracking, god I am a lucky bastard!!!! The sad thing about it is that she says they are horrible and she hates them, she must be mad!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dawse said:


> A boobie is a boobie...
> 
> Would still love to get mine 'done' tho - would love to have them back how they were before kids! :thumb:


....or pre-diet :cursing:

Am a natural C-D offseason.... lose em when I diet though :crying:


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Beklet said:


> What's wrong with-
> 
> *right click*
> 
> ...


It's more exciting the way I do it, it takes longer to do....

Plus it adds to the risk factor of getting caught by the other half...

h34r:

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Really couldnt care less.

As long as the girl is slim, with a pretty face and nice hair then i dont really care about the boobs.

Boobs are for women to have as ego toys. There was this stage in the late 90's early milenium where 'fake boobs' were the real buzz, nowdays i think its dropping down a bit tbh.

Its all about a pretty face and nice facial features for me. Its the face that attracts me to a girl, not the tits...dont really care if they are fake or real.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well my mrs has 36 dd and they are a hand full and a blo*dy half, so i must vote real 1's.

but hay they all taste the same tho lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Really couldnt care less.
> 
> As long as the girl is slim, with a pretty face and nice hair then i dont really care about the boobs.
> 
> ...


I have to agree mate!

Im always caught by a womans face.. if shes got big fake tits I just stare and think cool haha but then I think how many other guys must be doing the same thing. To attention seeking in my eyes


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> See im 200% glad i payed extra money for the best doctor i could find cause mine feel amazing, dont look or feel hard and fake and sit just perfect!! I have had so many people not think they were fake, just assumed i had natural big boobies!!
> 
> BIG UPS :thumb: for the fake boobies


 natural looking my ass they are huge! lol



MissBC said:


> you aint getting no nippage out of me sorry, SOME things need to be left for the special people who get to see them in person :whistling:


Sure I have a nip pic somewhere


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> natural looking my ass they are huge! lol
> 
> Sure I have a nip pic somewhere


Um, Sir Barry, reps for the pic? :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> natural looking my ass they are huge! lol They are not HUGE, they are big yes, HUGE NO and anyway they are shrinking
> 
> Sure I have a nip pic somewhere  OI YOU..... NO





MaKaVeLi said:


> Um, Sir Barry, reps for the pic? :lol: there will no nip pics shown thank you very much


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Spoil sport!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Really couldnt care less fake or real its all good if the girls worth it


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

fake for me..i prefer them to stay somewhere in the same position rather see the boulder houlder released and bang.....tennis balls in carrier bags by the knees.

I've been with a girl who looked smoking in a corset, once i undid the lace i was staring at something from National Geographic pics of african tribal women...

Big ol oranguutan titties....

sorry, just here for some comic relief


----------



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ lmao boulder houlder


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I've been with a girl who looked smoking in a corset, once i undid the lace i was staring at something from National Geographic pics of african tribal women...
> 
> Big ol oranguutan titties....
> 
> sorry, just here for some comic relief


Oi - you said you'd never tell!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Oi - you said you'd never tell!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bek...Your boobies are not like that at all.... We have seen 85% of them in the AL, and they appear to be :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Bek...Your boobies are not like that at all.... We have seen 85% of them in the AL, and they appear to be :thumbup1:


Lol is that a scientific percentage??


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Lol is that a scientific percentage??


yes mam... My other nickname is the boobie scientist. I analyzed the picture(mince pie pic), and after close evaluation I came to the conclusion that it was 85% boobage!!! :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> yes mam... My other nickname is the boobie scientist. I analyzed the picture(mince pie pic), and after close evaluation I came to the conclusion that it was 85% boobage!!! :bounce:


Hmmm does the fact I was lying down make a difference? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Hmmm does the fact I was lying down make a difference? :laugh:


Not at all.. The only thing I took into consideration was the amount of flesh that could be seen


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Not at all.. The only thing I took into consideration was the amount of flesh that could be seen


Ah well that's a relief...given my advanced years I suppose I'm lucky they're not down to my belly button yet :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Ah well that's a relief...given my advanced years I suppose I'm lucky they're not down to my belly button yet :laugh:


Nope they surely are not... I classify yours as pretty titties:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Nope they surely are not... I classify yours as pretty titties:laugh:


How sweet....... :blush:

(You should have gone to Specsavers........) :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> How sweet....... :blush:
> 
> (You should have gone to Specsavers........) :lol:


LMFAO - Does zeus knows that ad though??? I am going to find your boobies now .....what page


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> LMFAO - Does zeus knows that ad though??? I am going to find your boobies now .....what page


No idea lol - they're hanging out of a corset though :laugh:

EDIT: Page 5


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Real. My missus' 36EE are just fine


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Real, all about small boobs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

StJocKIII said:


> Real, all about small boobs


Lol real ones aren't always small........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm really weird with boobs because I like all different sorts, my irst wife was 32a but had awsome nips, current misses is 36E

I really love boobs but have such wide taste in them


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> I'm really weird with boobs because I like all different sorts, my irst wife was 32a but had awsome nips, current misses is 36E
> 
> I really love boobs but have such wide taste in them


Lol good job really......would be boring just to stick to one kind - I;m sure they all have their advantages :laugh:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> G.A.Y
> 
> G.A.Y
> 
> ...


Hey man are you sure you're totally comfortable with your sexuality?

:lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> See im 200% glad i payed extra money for the best doctor i could find cause mine feel amazing, dont look or feel hard and fake and sit just perfect!! I have had so many people not think they were fake, just assumed i had natural big boobies!!
> 
> BIG UPS :thumb: for the fake boobies


im sorry i have to say this.... but they are pretty dammed amazing.... loving that pic :bounce:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

r6richie said:


> im sorry i have to say this.... but they are pretty dammed amazing.... loving that pic :bounce:


awww bless.... thanks :thumb: i like them too :whistling:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

r6richie said:


> im sorry i have to say this.... but they are pretty dammed amazing.... loving that pic :bounce:


:laugh: Have to agree with that but...

You're holding your fleshlight the wrong way round in your avvy.. :lol:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Lol real ones aren't always small........


You some sort of boob expert? you know i never realised that


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> See im 200% glad i payed extra money for the best doctor i could find cause mine feel amazing, dont look or feel hard and fake and sit just perfect!! I have had so many people not think they were fake, just assumed i had natural big boobies!!
> 
> BIG UPS :thumb: for the fake boobies


Quite agree MissBC....one of the best things I ever did was getting my boobs fixed...looking at them you jus' wouldn't know if they were real or fake....comes from having a GREAT surgeon!

Lou


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

StJocKIII said:


> You some sort of boob expert? you know i never realised that


I'm just an expert in real non-small boobs :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm just an expert in real non-small boobs :lol:


Maybe not an expert but you have a hell of a lot of natural talent


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Maybe not an expert but you have a hell of a lot of natural talent


Fair point....natural being the operative word


----------



## Alwaysinthegym (Nov 10, 2008)

boobs are boobs they are nice and soft mmmmm boobys lol


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

MissBC said:


> awww bless.... thanks :thumb: i like them too :whistling:


yeah well lucky you..... you get to look at them everyday in the mirror :lol:

i would never leave the house lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

r6richie said:


> yeah well lucky you..... you get to look at them everyday in the mirror :lol:
> 
> i would never leave the house lol


the novelty wears off, its been 3 years or looking and touching every time i see them hahahahaha but others find them more exciting than i do now!!


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

i've never had a go on a pair of fake ones...i said real but if I had the choice I would go for fake for a tester


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

MissBC said:


> the novelty wears off, its been 3 years or looking and touching every time i see them hahahahaha but others find them more exciting than i do now!!


well a boy can dream lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

n987 said:


> theres only one rule when it comes to boobs.......the boobs must stick out further than the belly. then its all good


nice one:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

What a thread to start the day :thumb: ....Real- no contest. Fakes feel fake !!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

wobbly naturals any day, if its fake it not real!!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

As long as they're in my face, I don't care.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

See if you can actually spot a fake boob!!

http://www.fakeornot.com/breasts-tits-boobs.php

I scored 81 by the way???


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

one of each...best of both worlds!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rocho said:


> See if you can actually spot a fake boob!!
> 
> http://www.fakeornot.com/breasts-tits-boobs.php
> 
> I scored 81 by the way???


183


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> 183


216:thumb:


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

real or no deal!


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

plym30 said:


> This thread needs some pics?


I concur


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^^ Wow, makes me want to rush out and buy some....lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BOOBIES are awesome and no fake ones dont always feel super fake!! Yes they be more firm but if done well they shouldnt be yucky and hard!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> BOOBIES are awesome and no fake ones dont always feel super fake!! Yes they be more firm but if done well they shouldnt be yucky and hard!


I take it yours are fake?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i like my wifes and they are 36hh and all natural, only thing is she wants them reduced??


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> well i like my wifes and they are 36hh and all natural, *only thing is she wants them reduced*??


No No , I wouldn't have any of that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> well i like my wifes and they are 36hh and all natural, only thing is she wants them reduced??


Have her sectioned she's clearly insane !

Oh and my ex has her's reduced and the scars were horrific, right around the nipple and up to the armpit !

WHY ????????????

:beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

gemilky69 said:


> Have her sectioned she's clearly insane !
> 
> Oh and my ex has her's reduced and the scars were horrific, right around the nipple and up to the armpit !
> 
> ...


Because the weight of them can be painful and cause back injury.....

One for the natty camp lol :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Because the weight of them can be painful and cause back injury.....
> 
> One for the natty camp lol :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 27051


I offered to carry them every where so l resent that remark !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> I take it yours are fake?


 :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> :thumb:


Haha well they look lovely Oh a pic, mak mentioned you and your boobies! :tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice rack Bek.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Haha well they look lovely Oh a pic, mak mentioned you and your boobies! :tongue:


he did huh????? hmmmmmmmmm 

:laugh:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

MissBC said:


> :thumb:


Reps for this :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

I gotta go with real because of the bounce :bounce: woohoo!

It makes me sad when they're just stuck there but I still woundn't say no. Definatley after seeing this pic.


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

nice big water melons got to be real when shes slapping around your face lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

wes said:


> Reps for this :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> I gotta go with real because of the bounce :bounce: woohoo!
> 
> It makes me sad when they're just stuck there but I still woundn't say no. Definatley after seeing this pic.


mine still bounce very well infact hahahahah (just ask a certin mod mwahahahahahaha :laugh


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> mine still bounce very well infact hahahahah (just ask a certin mod mwahahahahahaha :laugh


DB has a cock the size of the eiffel tower:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> DB has a cock the size of the eiffel tower:thumbup1:


WTF :lol:

whats that got to do with the bounce in my boobies hahahahaha


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol i have been reading this thread chuckling i have wait for it 32 G real boobs!! I might scare a few people if I post a pic on here though lol


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

WRT said:


> DB has a cock the size of the eiffel tower:thumbup1:


I had a LOL at that.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Willie said:


> I had a LOL at that.


you wouldnt if it was aimed at your various holes.............


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

MissBC said:


> you wouldnt if it was aimed at your various holes.............


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

MissBC said:


> mine still bounce very well infact hahahahah (just ask a certin mod mwahahahahahaha :laugh


I have dreamed about them....In my dreams they bounced and danced and ..................... :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:

DB is soooo lucky!!!



Bettyboo said:


> Lol i have been reading this thread chuckling i have wait for it 32 G real boobs!! I might scare a few people if I post a pic on here though lol


You won't scare us Betty.......I promise


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i love any boobs even my own:thumb:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I like boobies :thumb:


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

years ago i got myself in a wee bit of bother and as way of compensation i had to buy the missus some new 4 grands worth of mammaries. I am a natural breast man but considering the "bother" i had caused it was a good deal........my only stipulation was she had them done as big as possible. You can normally only go up 2 cup sizes at a time, also its quite common to have one breast larger than the other so the kind surgeon said he would put 360 (not sure what the units are called?) in one and 410 in the other, so now she has a great big pair of norks measuring a cup size of DD's/E


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

HGH said:


> years ago i got myself in a wee bit of bother and as way of compensation i had to buy the missus some new 4 grands worth of mammaries. I am a natural breast man but considering the "bother" i had caused it was a good deal........my only stipulation was she had them done as big as possible. You can normally only go up 2 cup sizes at a time, also its quite common to have one breast larger than the other so the kind surgeon said he would put 360 (not sure what the units are called?) in one and 410 in the other, so now she has a great big pair of norks measuring a cup size of DD's/E


Christ you must have been a naughty boy :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MissBC said:


> WTF :lol:
> 
> whats that got to do with the bounce in my boobies hahahahaha


Well, if I saw your boobies bounce I would have an eiffel tower too. :lol:


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

MissBC said:


> not if they are done right!!


Talking from experience????


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

MissBC said:


> mine still bounce very well infact hahahahah (just ask a certin mod mwahahahahahaha :laugh


I'll remain skeptical until concrete proof is provided.... lol.

p.s. I burned the chicken I had in the grill over that pic and the touch of nip your showing. Had to throw it out, totally fried

and that was my last bit too for lunch tomorrow. Thanks 

Although it was worth it.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Real ones, but aslong as the firm-ish and not round their ankles


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

HGH said:


> years ago i got myself in a wee bit of bother and as way of compensation i had to buy the missus some new 4 grands worth of mammaries. I am a natural breast man but considering the "bother" i had caused it was a good deal........my only stipulation was she had them done as big as possible. You can normally only go up 2 cup sizes at a time, also its quite common to have one breast larger than the other so the kind surgeon said he would put 360 (not sure what the units are called?) *in one and 410 in the other, so now she has a great big pair of norks measuring a cup size of DD's/E*


They sound lovely HGH... Would you say that they are built for speed or for comfort?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> I have dreamed about them....In my dreams they bounced and danced and ..................... :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:
> 
> DB is soooo lucky!!!


awwwwwwwwwww shucks :blush: thanks babe, and yea he should thank his lucky stars i stalked him on ukm all that time ago hahahahah :laugh:



hackskii said:


> Well, if I saw your boobies bounce I would have an eiffel tower too. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: love ya hacks xx



Sti_prodrive said:


> Talking from experience????


YUP :thumb:



wes said:


> I'll remain skeptical until concrete proof is provided.... lol.
> 
> p.s. I burned the chicken I had in the grill over that pic and the touch of nip your showing. Had to throw it out, totally fried
> 
> ...


heheheheh sorry about your lunch babe, that will teach you to perve and grill!!

KIDS never perve and grill, it could be dangerous to your health!! :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

MissBC said:


> awwwwwwwwwww shucks :blush: thanks babe, and yea he should thank his lucky stars i stalked him on ukm all that time ago hahahahah :laugh:


No problem Briar

Out of curiousity, what size did you go with?

I am not a fan of too big if I am being honest. 330-340 cc's is perfect.

That being said I would have no problem servicing some huge mambo jambos also:laugh: (but not my preference)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> No problem Briar
> 
> Out of curiousity, what size did you go with?
> 
> ...


sounds alot but it all depends on the amount of breast tissue and the way your chest is shaped etc but mine are 475ccs hahaha i was a big A cup before and now im a D/DD :thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i was a B cup...did my first show diet and was left with AA cup so i got 425cc and now im a D..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

MissBC said:


> sounds alot but it all depends on the amount of breast tissue and the way your chest is shaped etc but mine are 475ccs hahaha i was a big A cup before and now im a D/DD :thumb:





avril said:


> i was a B cup...did my first show diet and was left with AA cup so i got 425cc and now im a D..


My new favorite number as far as cc's go..... 425-475 

D's are perfect imo......just simply perfect:bounce: Geez this test is really winding me up:laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

HGH said:


> years ago i got *myself in a wee bit of bother and as way of compensation i had to buy the missus some new 4 grands worth* of mammaries. I am a natural breast man but considering the "bother" i had caused it was a good deal........my only stipulation was she had them done as big as possible. You can normally only go up 2 cup sizes at a time, also its quite common to have one breast larger than the other so the kind surgeon said he would put 360 (not sure what the units are called?) in one and 410 in the other, so now she has a great big pair of norks measuring a cup size of DD's/E


what the hell did you do?


----------



## wacko (Sep 1, 2008)

had to go for real! my girlfriend's got 34 E's and to be frank, i love them lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i have been reading this thread chuckling i have wait for it 32 G real boobs!! I might scare a few people if I post a pic on here though lol


Scare me will ya! I want to see them.

In your avatar, shouldn't "G" boobs be popping out of the side on that pic?



avril said:


> i was a B cup...did my first show diet and was left with AA cup so i got 425cc and now im a D..


I want to see them pleeeeese. You can send me a pm if you would like. Avril, I have stalked you long enough now kick down. :lol:

MissBC, I won't comment, only because I don't want to sound too desperate or should I say more desperate than I already am.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

wacko said:


> had to go for real! my girlfriend's got 34 E's and to be frank, i love them lol


Really, gosh I find that so hard to believe.......not


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

winger said:


> MissBC, I won't comment, only because I don't want to sound too desperate or should I say more desperate than I already am.


 :001_tt2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

wacko said:


> had to go for real! my girlfriend's got 34 E's and to be frank, i love them lol


 :thumb: :thumb : Good man!!



winger said:


> Scare me will ya! I want to see them.
> 
> In your avatar, shouldn't "G" boobs be popping out of the side on that pic?


Not necessarily.......mine are an E/F and don't pop out


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> They sound lovely HGH... Would you say that they are built for speed or for comfort?


I wouldnt know im not allowed to touch them now.....she claims one is sore.....not that old chestnut


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> what the hell did you do?


If i was to tell you it would require a separate thread and too be honest i think i would be banned in doing so............


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

MissBC said:


> :thumb:


Them damn bra's always get in the way!!!!:laugh:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Girl I'm currently seeing has fake DD. They look and feel real to me. Depends on how well they are done.

Boobs are boobs


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

MissBC said:


> heheheheh sorry about your lunch babe, that will teach you to perve and grill!!
> 
> KIDS never perve and grill, it could be dangerous to your health!! :tongue:


Well if I haven't learned by now, I never will and it's nothing to f***ing and grilling. Barbequing to be more precise. Had to throw the bloody thing out and repaint the back wall of the house.

Good times!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

DB said:


> Ahh the truth is out  it is the size of the Eiffel tower..
> 
> (the little keyring version)


They say the truth hurts.....lol :beer:


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

fake


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ive seen many that are rock hard and simply dont move like natural tissue but ive also seen many that look so natural youde never know they werent real...

i think much depends on how your body reacts to the foreign body being transplanted into the body cos the body will automatically attack this object and encapsulate it in tissue...sometimes that tissue is very thick others it may be thinner and more elastic..

this is what the surgeon told me because i was asking him about the hardness issue of some implants ive seen/felt.

yes lads...ive been feeling other gals boobs...it was purely for research before i had operation done lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

if youve felt a fake boob, you know you cant compare it to a rwal one


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

avril said:


> ive seen many that are rock hard and simply dont move like natural tissue but ive also seen many that look so natural youde never know they werent real...
> 
> i think much depends on how your body reacts to the foreign body being transplanted into the body cos the body will automatically attack this object and encapsulate it in tissue...sometimes that tissue is very thick others it may be thinner and more elastic..
> 
> ...


nice bit of scientific insight there av...now real or fake?

(guessing you got some implants in,cos of what you said)..give us a verdict miss!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow Avril they look nice, id say cute but that term you dont like.

Cheers cutie.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

avril said:


>


wooowooooo...corrr they look nice

av,is that you,do they belongeth to you?

you big booby:lol:...(i'm out of reps for your booby rep)

real or faketh...i sense you haveth faketh,but you cant tell in that pic?????

i cant actually do the real/fake test from here...so you'll have to say!!!!

me persoanlly...i dont care...a boob is a boob!!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

tis me lol










i had my implants done in november 2000

i went from this....



















to this....


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

avril said:


>


Thats them officer. It's a fair cop. I did grab a feel once and they felt GREAT!!!!!

As Avril said. Some jobs if well done can baffle most.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ha ha


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Wow looking awesome Avril! Amazing physique! :thumbup1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

WRT said:


> Wow looking awesome Avril! Amazing physique! :thumbup1:


thank you

xx


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

av with or without,it all looks very well to me!!!!


----------



## james7801 (Jun 16, 2009)

with fake ones at least they wont go south lol


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

"i dont care a boob is a boob"

..but in saying that, on female bodybuilders fake are obviously better during comp seasons whilst cutting IMO... :tongue:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

james7801 said:


> with fake ones at least they wont go south lol


oh dont be kidded...they can still go south if you dont look after them...the main reason they go south is that the skin stretches...so having fake boobs..it isnt a good idea to go around with no bra all the time...looking after them is the trick to keep them looking good...

and also wearing a good fitting supporting bra....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

avril said:


> and also wearing a good fitting supporting bra....


Got any pics of you wearing a good fitting supporting bra, just for information purposes, you understand. :whistling:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

nope ha ha

xxxxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

avril said:


> nope ha ha
> 
> xxxxx


Darn, but I had to ask. 

I some how actually missed your pics. I just got a nice look and I must say your rack looks nice, your body looks nice and winger needs to go relieve himself before he gets severe sperm back-up.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Real for me, don't like them overly large . . . Nice set to grab does me!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

chelios said:


> Real for me, don't like them overly large . . . Nice set to grab does me!


strange as this may sound.........99% of women opt for implants for themselves...to make themselves look and feel good about appearance and not for men who may want to cop a feel at them...lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

not fussy aslong as they look good :thumbup1:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

avril said:


> strange as this may sound.........99% of women opt for implants for themselves...to make themselves look and feel good about appearance and not for men who may want to cop a feel at them...lol


my wife would totally agree with your post ,they made her feel better about herself after breast feeding 3 boys :thumb:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

avril said:


> strange as this may sound.........99% of women opt for implants for themselves...to make themselves look and feel good about appearance and not for men who may want to cop a feel at them...lol


Haha I'd agree Avril, should be about yourself (this case being the woman). She needs to feel good about herself, my lasy GF had hers done, personally I didn't like it, she was fine already in my eyes, but each to their own eh.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I was with a thai girl for a fair few months who had fake C cups and they were absolutely wonderful.

But boobs are boobs , all you need is a handful.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

fake for me  I think its kinda one of them things, like men aspire to be like a super hero like superman and women like the ultimate wonder women look, thriving for perfect proportions hahaha!! only my opinion so dont blast back at me hahaha x


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Got to be real ones, women with plaggy ones don't feel anything when you suck them.


----------



## dolph1234 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its all about how the lady feels, my wife had implants and she did look much more womanly and she felt better. and then she kicked me out!!!!! lol i did get to test drive them before i left though, so happy days!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Either, not fussed really.

Although if they are implants they need to be good ones.

Met a girl a few years ago with implants that looked like half footballs stuck on her chest, no natural shape.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I voted for fake or real but i must say fake are awesome...

My ex used to get pi55ed off when i perved on other girls who had bigger ones than hers

so she got a pair of DD's installed lol. Instantly made me fancy her more tbh.

Before:










After:



















Gave her a confidence boost and she was not quite as paranoid that i was shagging about lol


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

not a big boob kind of guy ! i like em small but perfectly formed lol not like 2 anadins on an ironing board tho ! haha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The Raptor, she does look even better with the bolt on's.


----------



## neonlinux (Jan 8, 2011)

Real. Though never been with a bird with fakes. Real seem look best. I should go test.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

neonlinux said:


> Real. Though never been with a bird with fakes. Real seem look best. I should go test.


Same ere


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

gorjus your ex raptor and them dds make here even better


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pam anderson, and jordan.. love them both!!! def fake.. but hey, girls with fake boobs like me as I think they appreciate guys on AAS more! LOL unreal boobs obviously are attracted to unreal muscle.. ;-)


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Natural feel much better than fake!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

fake rolex or real rolex?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> gorjus your ex raptor and them dds make here even better


Yeah i was pleased when she had them installed


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

there NOT a no boobs option. IMO just food sacks for nippers, not really into them at all. Now a minge, thats different (and no its not 'just' a brithing pod for nippers)


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Real ftw


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

laurie g said:


> there NOT a no boobs option. IMO just food sacks for nippers, not really into them at all. Now a minge, thats different (and no its not 'just' a brithing pod for nippers)


Laurie you would swap it all for a hard cock and a feel of some guys **** lol ......... ive never heard such a gay response in my life ......


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

My missus started out as a 30A when i met her 14 yrs ago.

3 boob jobs later she is now 32F.

She loves them and so do I.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> My missus started out as a 30A when i met her 14 yrs ago.
> 
> 3 boob jobs later she is now 32F.
> 
> She loves them and so do I.


sounds like heaven and money well invested ............. any pics lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My wife told me that one lady didnt have condifance about herself, so her husband bought her some boobs so she could feel better about herself so he could get more sex.

My response was, "Wow, her insecurity is now his problen?":lol:

she got mad, she said I just dont get it................

Might be so, but if his wife cuts him off and he goes some where else she might not get it too:lol:


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Medium sized natural perky ones are the best.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hackskii said:


> My wife told me that one lady didnt have condifance about herself, so her husband bought her some boobs so she could feel better about herself so he could get more sex.
> 
> My response was, "Wow, her insecurity is now his problen?":lol:
> 
> ...


When i was in Tenerife working the bars i was at the DJ box... a hot girl walked in with massive fake tits! We got the microphone and went wow, nice boobs.... she said LOL my bf paid for them like 8 weeks ago but she dumped him, we got her to call him on her mobile and get a club of 100 people to say loud as fcuk all at once "Thanks Gary we're all having a squeeze of your ex birds tits" :lol:

He went ballistic and we played his screaming down the microphone


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

ShaunMc said:


> sounds like heaven and money well invested ............. any pics lol


More than my life is worth mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

One of each


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The Raptor said:


> When i was in Tenerife working the bars i was at the DJ box... a hot girl walked in with massive fake tits! We got the microphone and went wow, nice boobs.... she said LOL my bf paid for them like 8 weeks ago but she dumped him, we got her to call him on her mobile and get a club of 100 people to say loud as fcuk all at once "Thanks Gary we're all having a squeeze of your ex birds tits" :lol:
> 
> He went ballistic and we played his screaming down the microphone


I know many women get their husbands to buy them some big bolt on's and once they have them they leave the husband and now have the boyfriends play with them.

I can think of about 4 diffrent married women this happened with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

x


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I know many women get their husbands to buy them some big bolt on's and once they have them they leave the husband and now have the boyfriends play with them.
> 
> I can think of about 4 diffrent married women this happened with.


thats because they have increased confidence! 

actually what i like is the fact every girl I know whose had them installed has to show everyone by taking their top of and saying look/feel how good they are!

its why i love them! they are on display more often!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Fake. As long as the boob job is done well, its usually hard to tell until the clothes are off and then, you get a nice perky set.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

My ex had implants. You couldn't tell. A really good job.

Depends on workmanship.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

this is the best thread ever..... my gf has DD implants i cant keep my hands off them lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> this is the best thread ever..... my gf has DD implants i cant keep my hands off them lol


28FF bra size for mine  I LOVE 'EM!!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> 28FF bra size for mine  I LOVE 'EM!!!


your mrs has 28FF i dont believe it we need prrof??!?!?!?!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> your mrs has 28FF i dont believe it we need prrof??!?!?!?!


funnily enough they don't look as massive as you think! I would've guessed a D/DD, but she has a small ribcage, hence the 28, and they do stick out.. will try and org a discreet pic so she doesn't shoot me


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> funnily enough they don't look as massive as you think! I would've guessed a D/DD, but she has a small ribcage, hence the 28, and they do stick out.. will try and org a discreet pic so she doesn't shoot me


thats a ma boy 

Il do the same


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

All depends on the size, shape of the boob and then also depends on the persons figure...

Some really petite women who are naturally v.skinny/small would look weird with big natural boobs imo.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

michelle keegan










nuff said!! fake ftw


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bluesteel said:


> michelle keegan


Insert cock here much


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

my ex kinda ex whatever... anyway she was a 30 G! and a size 6/8 her boobs were real and amazing. best i have ever seen, only 20 though so gravity might come into play....

current gf has pretty big and pert boobs. not sure if there real or not. her family is loaded so wouldnt suprise me if she has had them done.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

GM-20 said:


> current gf has pretty big and pert boobs. not sure if there real or not. her family is loaded so wouldnt suprise me if she has had them done.


Lol you're not sure if your current gf has a boob job? How can you not be sure lol.. have you had sex with her?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

real ones for sure!!!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

michelle keegans are real! shes just very lucky!

if you didnt grow them n want them, then buy them i say


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I think they fall into exactly the same era as steroids do, bigger t1tties attract other people and so does being hench.

Both are things your partner tries to talk you out of doing


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

GM-20 said:


> my ex kinda ex whatever... anyway she was a 30 G! and a size 6/8 her boobs were real and amazing. best i have ever seen, only 20 though so gravity might come into play....
> 
> current gf has pretty big and pert boobs. not sure if there real or not. her family is loaded so wouldnt suprise me if she has had them done.


send her this way il check for you.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

View attachment 54036


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Im natural, but compete in figure and when you look at the top girls, almost all have fake boobs, so it send a message that if you want to do well in the sport, you need to go fake to succeesful. Natural feds only allow competitors not using drugs, maybe they should also ban fake boobs too lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

julia.fit said:


> Im natural, but compete in figure and when you look at the top girls, almost all have fake boobs, so it send a message that if you want to do well in the sport, you need to go fake to succeesful. Natural feds only allow competitors not using drugs, maybe they should also ban fake boobs too lol


you got any pics at your peak julia?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fake all the way!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mrs wants some. Not going to tell her no 

But then, they might go huge when we have kids. I dont care if they are saggy, like them either way tbh!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mrs wants some. Not going to tell her no
> 
> But then, they might go huge when we have kids. I dont care if they are saggy, like them either way tbh!


they might go huge when she has kids but she will defo loose them after but they wont go saggy with implants.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The misses went from 34B to 34E - well worth the upgrade - beep beep!


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

stephy said:


> michelle keegans are real! shes just very lucky!
> 
> if you didnt grow them n want them, then buy them i say


BOLLOCKS. if that is true then i suddenly go against everything i have ever said and now believe in god.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

you now believe in god then


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> you got any pics at your peak julia?


... im hoping i haven't peaked yet lol, might be wishful thinking!!!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol you're not sure if your current gf has a boob job? How can you not be sure lol.. have you had sex with her?


i'm a good catholic boy

as Pete said if they are done well, which to be honest in the UK from what ive seen (not many i may add) there sh1t.

however when daddy gives you a range rover due to a bit of snow, then i'm sure if she wanted an operation he would make sure that it was top of the range and not some butcher.

at the end of the day a nice pair of boobs are a nice set of boobs be it fake or real.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

P.s Raptor i will ask later on just for you.

don't want you having sleepless nights.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

well done or not they still feel different to real boobs


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

not really- all depends on the starting point, the size increase and also the dr's skill set.


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

All natural is better a nice perk set....


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

So 12% of us not including me like breasts to feel like a tennis balls.... how odd, it's got to be real with out question


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

real boobs better than fake boobs, but fake boobs better than no boobs


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I dont know why but there is something about fake tittys there very porn star like and birds with fake tits arn't shy about getin them out for you lol


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

like all types but really prefer natural nice soft they feel nicer


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Deff prefer real boobs, i dont care if they are AA'S or FF's fake boobs look like they are stuck on which in reality they are, tho i understand when some wemon do esp when deformaties etc so i tend not to judge especially when you fortunatly are in the position to be looking at them then id would say nothing just admire lol


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

Real ones.

Althugh I've never felt false ones.

Check out Shyla Stylez, she's a porn star, but her boobs although enhanced, still look softish.

I just don't like it when the girls have those rock hard "apples".....horrible.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

fcuk me check out how many veiws this post has had for the amount of time it has been on lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

plym30 said:


> This thread needs some pics?


Exactly thats why i looked, oh well ..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasted 5 mins of my life there.


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Always prefered real boobs, then after my wife carried 2 kids, got fat, breast fed them and then lost weight to looking hot once more. I would like to get her a boob job to give her confidence back. All the change has made them saggy. (I told her I don't care, but its her confidence)


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> I dont know why but there is something about fake tittys there very porn star like and birds with fake tits arn't shy about getin them out for you lol


that because they payed so much for them and just want to show off


----------

